# devil's club tattoo



## EaznaZ (Jun 23, 2010)

hey

so I keep reading about devil's club tattoos being devil's club charcoal mixed with bear grease to make the blue ink. And the charcoal was apparently mixed with water to make the black ink. Does anyone know any of the ratios for this? Anyone tried using other animal fats, or even oil oil?

any info much appreciated

thanks


----------



## Mor (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think it's about exact ratios per se.. 
I'd would just mix the ingredients until you get a consistency that resembles store bought tattoo ink. IE about the same as a thin banana/strawberry/bear fat smoothie. The thicker the mix = the more pigment = the darker the colour. You might need something else aside from the bear fat to help disolve the pigment. Some kind of alcohol maybe. 

I've oftened wondered what the traditional methods are for tattooing (in the Pacific NW) I've tried to research it a few times but have only come up with pictures of completed tattoos. Do you know what kind of tools are used?


----------

